# 660 help



## farmboydiesel750 (May 8, 2012)

Had a brute that wouldnt run right ended up doing some trading and ended up with a 05 grizzly 660. The front diff is locked up on it, the previous owner told me he locked it in 4 low for most of its life to plow with. Then it sat all summer. I have never done one before so im wondering where to start with this. Its in a limp mode too im assuming from the front diff being messed up. All in all i have about $2 k into it i think i did good its in nice shape with 1300 miles on it


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

pull arms off and then pull axles off, unbolt that diff from the bike and then pull it out. there is prolly a spring where the shaft goes into the dift be sure not to lose that. Also put that sucka on a table and split the cases. thats the only way that you will know the reason for being locked up. Its just gears in there with spaces/washers. dont loose them. check the gear where the 4wd acuator goes in. theres a gear that slides back and forth righrt there. check all off that check for cracks and hole 9 yards. does the biek run good?


----------



## z24guy (Nov 27, 2010)

Sounds electrical. They have a rev limiter when the front diff is locked. Look at the actuator and associated wiring. That's where I would start anyway.


----------



## farmboydiesel750 (May 8, 2012)

Runs great. 255 hrs on it. Its not locked up like the guy thought it spins fine but feels like its draging. Ill be taking it out asap and i can let ya know what it looks like on the inside. The servo is just laying on on the frame plugged in


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

pull apart. i bet it may need new bwearing and new oil.


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

bearings*


----------



## farmboydiesel750 (May 8, 2012)

Any idea on what bearings are going for?


----------



## farmboydiesel750 (May 8, 2012)

Hoping the rear diff isnt shot either.just pushed it in neutral and sound like its poping from the rear too


----------



## farmboydiesel750 (May 8, 2012)

Ended up pulling it all apart tonight. The diff is ready to come out but cant get the shafts out of the diff. I was told they just pull out if a yank hard enough? This true?


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

Yes. Push it in all the way, and yank out on it. (keeping the axle bar as straight with the diff as possible) There is a c clip in a groove of the axle and it takes a little snatch to make it move. Putting them back in, you have to kinda pop them back in too. Go ahead and yank on it. Make sure your bike is on a jack stand and not just sitting on the jack. Don't make it fall on you.


----------



## farmboydiesel750 (May 8, 2012)

Ok thanks for the info!


----------



## farmboydiesel750 (May 8, 2012)

Well been yanking and yanking had other people try and still cant get them out. Guess ill try again tommrow


----------



## bamajeepjunkie (Jun 18, 2010)

As stated above push em in and yank out. I had to tap em with a hammer pretty hard to get mine out the first time. You might soak it with bolt blaster etc. The gear that slides over to lock the front end had alittle rust built up and didn't slide over every time.


----------



## farmboydiesel750 (May 8, 2012)

Got the one side out. Havent had time to pull the diff apart and see if it needs anything. I noticed in neutral rolling it around it clunks sometimes but not always ...


----------



## farmboydiesel750 (May 8, 2012)

The slider is rusted on this so im hoping that can be cleaned/replaced and im good to go.


----------

